

Oompah.py – Big Brass meets Big Data - ntoll
http://www.leedsdatamill.org/blog/oompah-py-big-brass-meets-big-data

======
troymc
This post uses the phrase "auralizing data" but I've also read "sonifying
data" elsewhere. Or "auralization" and "sonification", e.g.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonification)

It's the sound analogue of visualization.

I've seen the general idea being called perceptualization. One could also map
data to smells, or felt temperatures, or smooth/rough textures, or…

------
PalUk
Does the outcome sound well enough to be performed by orchestra? A link to the
audio would be appreciated.

~~~
rbellio
There's no audio as per the article no one has played it yet. Just reading the
sheet music, though, I don't know that it's actually playable or that if it's
all within the human range of hearing.

~~~
gtani
I'm pretty sure, since you'll need 56va or more type notations to get it back
onto the treble clef, where "8va" indicates play 1 octave higher than notated,
that many/most of the notes will be above 18kHz. Before my Dad lost my flute,
i used to be pretty good at reading notation in the 2 octaves above middle C
range, but that hurts my eyes. Maybe you could revoice all the chords and we
can figure out harmonic structure

